# Entry level Hublot BigBang



## truelover (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello,

I am very interested in Hublot watch and recently tried on a classic fusion 44mm. It is a great watch.

Anyhow, I am also interested in BigBang model. But there are many variations out there and some are a bit costly for me to acquire, for example BigBang King which I just tired on at the AD.

Can anybody suggest me the entry level model for BigBang? 

Thank you and Happy new year 2015!


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

As you say there are many models, the dealer is the best to ask, also I'd recommend looking through their website as there are a load of classic fusion models without the bling


----------



## truelover (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you Richerson.

There were not so many models available to look, at the AD I visited. Will find other ADs after going through no-bling models as suggested.


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

Take a look at this (image from hublot website)








1170.NX


----------



## truelover (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks! That one looks great. I will explore more.


----------



## BP92 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey Truelover,

May be a little late, but I work in an AD. Can I help at all?

I can get you any model and of course a good price.

Drop me an email : [email protected]

Cheers,
B


----------



## srvwus (Aug 9, 2012)

truelover said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am very interested in Hublot watch and recently tried on a classic fusion 44mm. It is a great watch.
> 
> ...


Slightly different style, but check out the Hublot Flyback 1926 chronographs. They've got kind of a Big Bang/Offshore look and NOS seem to be around $6000USD. Gives you some of that Big Bang style with a lower price tag. But they are 42mm so not as big if you like the 44mm size.


----------



## Addyk (Oct 20, 2015)

my fav


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Addyk said:


> my fav


Mind to elaborate why ?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

stuffler said:


> Mind to elaborate why ?


Helps reach 100 posts?


----------



## ashleysteadman (Sep 13, 2014)

I really like the look of some Big Bangs, but don't know if I could ever pull the trigger on buying a Hublot... for the money there are so many other watches I'd buy... BUT the (newer) Classic Fusions are quite nice. Has the OP considered a used one from eBay/second hand dealer/forum? You might be able to find a slightly higher-end one in your price bracket?


----------

